# Java Fern Deficiency?



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

This sounds like the normal aging process for the leaf. Java fern can display deficiencies, but this is not likely unless you have high light, CO2, to drive its growth rate.


----------



## msncookie (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks. I'm wondering if the lower light might help. It definitely hasn't slowed the production of young leaves in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi msncookie,

While looking at your Microsorum (java fern) leaf with the necrosis I noticed the small stem at the bottom of the photo; notice the yellowing along the leaf margins that extends inward while the veins of the leaves remain green?


> Chlorosis along leaf margins extending between veins produces a "Christmas tree" pattern. Veins normal green. Leaf margins may curl downward or upward with puckering effect. Necrosis may suddenly occur between veins. Potassium or calcium excess can inhibit uptake of magnesium...*magnesium deficiency*


Is the water rather soft where you live in Ontario?


----------



## msncookie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Seattle,

At the very bottom of the photo I'm wondering if you're looking at the staurogyne repens I just planted. Those poor guys took a beating at the hands of a large cichlid that has since been moved, and the plants were uprooted and re-planted several times (and were recently in another tank until the cichlid could be re-homed). I would have presumed our city water is fairly hard - it typically is but I haven't officially tested.


----------

